# Correct Extension Cord



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm a newbie to travel trailers as such I have a newbie question which I couldn't find using the search method. I have a 2014 Outback 210rs and would like to get the proper extension cord for it. I've already purchased a 30a to 15a adapter. My confusion is the types of extension cord. I used to think any extension cord would work, but now there are 10 gauge to 18 gauge extension cords. Which one should I get and why?

Thanks, 
Gerry


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

It would depend on your intended use and length of run. If you plan on using the extension cord while at home to keep your battery topped off or refrigerator cold, you can use a typical 14 gauge household extension cord. However, if you plan to use it while camping and intend to use the air conditioner, you will need a heavy duty RV extension cord that at minimum is constructed of 10/3 wire.


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

When buying electrical wires, think 'Smaller Number (gauge) = Higher amps"

A table lamp would be fine with and 18 gauge wire.

14 gauge is good for 15 amps. 
12 gauge is good for 20 amps. 
10 gauge is good for 30 amps.

But a 10 gauge Extension cord might be tough to find. I use a 12 Gauge 50 foot when I am charging everything up before leaving.

http://www.amazon.com/US-Wire-74100-Heavy-Duty-Extension/dp/B0020YKLQW/ref=pd_sim_hi_3


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

Oakraidr said:


> When buying electrical wires, think 'Smaller Number (gauge) = Higher amps"
> 
> A table lamp would be fine with and 18 gauge wire.
> 
> ...


I too use a 50' 12 gauge extension cord at home when getting ready at home.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Oakraidr said:


> But a 10 gauge Extension cord might be tough to find.


http://www.amazon.co...+extension+cord

Also a very common item at your local RV dealer.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> http://www.amazon.co...+extension+cord
> 
> Also a very common item at your local RV dealer.


2X on this extension cord. I have this cord and it has saved me more than once.







One of the RV parks had a shared 30A service pedestal. The pedestal had two 30A connections but I had to run my power under the trailer to get to it. My guess is I'll not need more than the 25' of the TT and this 25' extension at anytime. Good question by the way!


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all the response. I just ordered a 50' 12/3 extension cord for home plug in. I also order the 25' 30amp cord from Amazon. I think I'm set.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

I always carry a 25' 30 amp extension cord with me. The electric box can be pretty far away at some camp sites.....not many though.


----------



## Erik K (Aug 28, 2013)

I have two 25' 30amp extention cords in my camper, which I have had to use in the past because of the power/water hookups were in a central share location for 4 sites...after I got to the campground, saw how far my camper would be from the electrical box, unhooked from the camper and made a quick trip to Walmart.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

One other electrical thingy to have in the bin. Get a 30A - 50A Dogbone adapter. 30-50 Dogbone 







There are times when the pedestal only has a 50A receptacle. Comes in handy.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

I carry a 30ft and a 50ft 30amp RV extensions plus a 15ft and a 25ft heavy duty 15amp extension cords. I have been to sites where I needed all 80ft of the RV extensions plus the 25ft the trailer has to start with..


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks...I think. I just ordered this also. Hmmmm, and my wife thought RV'ing would be cheaper than motorcycling. Ha!











Leedek said:


> One other electrical thingy to have in the bin. Get a 30A - 50A Dogbone adapter. 30-50 Dogbone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

You have to remember Godfather.... A travel trailer is much like your stationary money pit i.e. your stick built home. A travel trailer has all the systems your stick built has and it also travels down the highway at 60 MPH. Ahhh... the days when I had a motorcycle ... I was so much younger then.


----------



## Colorado Camper (Jan 19, 2013)

Should you be able to run a 13,500 btu (~13amps) from a house outlet, extension cord and a 15a/20a to 30a connector? I am pretty sure I plugged into a 20a outlet but lets say maybe I only found a 15a. The A/C will start and run for a few minutes and then the breaker will trip. Would a higher gauage extension cord have any effect on this? I'm only guessing but my cord is probably 14 or 16 gauge.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

...or you could get 2 6v Trojan batteries and camp where there is NO power...No Water...No Showers...and best of all, No neighbors 6' from you.

Camping like this. If you look hard you can see the next campers across the lake.









Build a personal fire pit...because you can


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

robertized said:


> Buddy where can I get my own private lake? Looking at your fire pit it looks like the fire comes from underneath, just how long does it take to roast campers LOL? Good Luck.


To get out of the wind they dug a trench and built a fireplace in one wall, with a chimney to have the smoke come out the back away from the people. He went the extra mile and installed logs as benches along the wall of the trench facing the fire. With the typical wind and ambients at night all you have to do to cool off if you get too hot is stand up for about 30 seconds and then you will want to drop back down.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

That's the great thing about camping....always plenty of time to be creative...


----------

